# What do you guys drive?



## arnisandyz (Jun 16, 2004)

I have a sports sedan, but being involved in the martial arts, sometimes its a little cramped. If it were just my stuff it would be fine, but not only do  i need to carry my own stuff, I need to carry a supply of sticks, knives, shirts and other equipment to sell to students on a daily basis.  I was thinking of trading for a Honda Element or other small SUV that got decent gas milage but provided the space I need.  It would also be a good vehicle for putting school graphics on. It also be cool to have the option to sleep in it when going to Martial Arts seminars.  Its a bit strange looking, but the utilty and funtionality is great. What do you think?

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 16, 2004)

I think you're right.  Very strange looking.  But Honda makes good equipment.  You can put miles and miles on a Honda.  You'll probably get good value out of it.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jun 16, 2004)

I have a little Civic.  It's great - a LEV, good mileage, safe.  I think any of the mini-SUVs by either Honda or Toyota would be a good bet - they have good safety ratings, I think, and get good mileage for their size.


----------



## makaman (Jun 16, 2004)

I drive a Silverado SS. I agree that an Element would serve your purpose.


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 16, 2004)

I drive a 94 chevy conversion van around town.  As to what I drive to the dojo it's a 2002 international tractor/1984 Great Dane 45' trailer.  I drive the chevy to the terminal, pick up my loaded truck, drive to the dojo, train, get back in my truck and continue my run.  My bosses are great about my addiction and have even had one of my supervisors come and watch a seminar.  I only get about 6 1/2 miles to the gallon in tractor and am damn glad that I have a company fuel card for the thing.  I can't imagine being an owner/operator running 4000 miles a week and haveing to pay for my own fuel.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 16, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> I can't imagine being an owner/operator running 4000 miles a week and haveing to pay for my own fuel.




Damn...especially with high gas prices these days!


----------



## OULobo (Jun 16, 2004)

I drive a Grand Am and haven't had a problem with space, but for the things you are looking for I would say the smaller SUVs would be great. Check out the Equinox, Escape (I like the new hybrid version), the Santa Fe, and the Vue. I only know about these because my parents are just now looking at them. If you are thinking about the Element, then you must not mind the looks of the think, in that case why not the Aztec. It has the tent extension on it for sleeping in.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 16, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> I have a sports sedan, but being involved in the martial arts, sometimes its a little cramped. If it were just my stuff it would be fine, but not only do  i need to carry my own stuff, I need to carry a supply of sticks, knives, shirts and other equipment to sell to students on a daily basis.  I was thinking of trading for a Honda Element or other small SUV that got decent gas milage but provided the space I need.  It would also be a good vehicle for putting school graphics on. It also be cool to have the option to sleep in it when going to Martial Arts seminars.  Its a bit strange looking, but the utilty and funtionality is great. What do you think?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Andy



Haha... try carrying a bag of training weapons on the back of a motorcycle somtime! Im just glad the biggest weapon I have to take is a boken, not like a Bo or Naginata!


----------



## michaeledward (Jun 16, 2004)

Toyota has a new 'One Price' product offering called the 'SCION' ..... you may not have seen them in your neighborhood yet ... the 'SCION 2' looks a lot like that ugly Honda ... may be priced a bit cheaper ... and both Toyota's and Honda are like the energizer bunny .... going and going and going ... 

A bit more traditional, very flexible and reasonably priced .... take a look at the Mazda MPV. Smaller than most minivans ... but not rebate for alternative fuel like the new Escape.

Mike


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 16, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> I have a sports sedan, but being involved in the martial arts, sometimes its a little cramped. If it were just my stuff it would be fine, but not only do  i need to carry my own stuff, I need to carry a supply of sticks, knives, shirts and other equipment to sell to students on a daily basis.  I was thinking of trading for a Honda Element or other small SUV that got decent gas milage but provided the space I need.  It would also be a good vehicle for putting school graphics on. It also be cool to have the option to sleep in it when going to Martial Arts seminars.  Its a bit strange looking, but the utilty and funtionality is great. What do you think?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Andy



Andy,

Check out the 2004 and 2005 Saturn VUE's V6 version. They have a Honda Powertrain. Also as OULobo pointed out check out the Equinox by Chevrolet. It has a real nice sliding rear seat, and wide doors to get items in and out of the back seat. Plus the rear storage.

The Element would serve the purpose, shop around and find the one you want and can afford.

As to what I drive, I have three vehicles, SLT extended cab GMC Seirra, Convertible Firebird, and Honda Sabre .

 :asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 16, 2004)

I drive Tess crazy.


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 17, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> I drive Tess crazy.


At least it's a short commute. :uhyeah:


----------



## DavidCC (Jun 17, 2004)

1994 Lincoln Mak 8!

330+ horsepower, lotsof customizations (under the hood that is)

as fast as a Mustang (and faster than most) and as comfortable as a Town Car!

(these pics are not of mine, but the only differences are, mine does not have the wing on the back; and my windows are tinted so dark, I could develop film in the back seat...)


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jun 17, 2004)

A 1993 Geo Metro Hatchback 
It's Offiicial Page


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 17, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> At least it's a short commute. :uhyeah:



'Mere You~!!!
  -vampfeed- 

I get chauffered *smirks*


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 17, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> 'Mere You~!!!
> -vampfeed-
> 
> I get chauffered *smirks*


Using my ever increasing skill of proper distancing thanks to my aikido training I shall not get anywhere close enough to get "poked". :uhyeah:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 17, 2004)

A Fleetwood ......... the Oooonnnnlyyy way to go.  lol


----------



## Andi (Jun 18, 2004)

With any luck, my first car will be an MG ZR in a month or two...


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 18, 2004)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> Toyota has a new 'One Price' product offering called the 'SCION' ..... you may not have seen them in your neighborhood yet ... the 'SCION 2' looks a lot like that ugly Honda ... may be priced a bit cheaper ... and both Toyota's and Honda are like the energizer bunny .... going and going and going ...
> 
> A bit more traditional, very flexible and reasonably priced .... take a look at the Mazda MPV. Smaller than most minivans ... but not rebate for alternative fuel like the new Escape.
> 
> Mike



I like the Scion! I was looking at that really really ugly box shaped one!


----------



## Eldritch Knight (Jun 19, 2004)

An '01 Civic coupe. Compact, reliable, and has enough length to hold my bo (if I put it at a diagonal).


----------



## arnisador (Jun 20, 2004)

Toyota Camry (1999), which replaced my previous Toyota Corolla.

My daughter loves VW Bugs/Beetles.


----------



## OUMoose (Jun 20, 2004)

1994 Lincolin Mark VIII... Pimp ridin...


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 26, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> I have a sports sedan, but being involved in the martial arts, sometimes its a little cramped. If it were just my stuff it would be fine, but not only do i need to carry my own stuff, I need to carry a supply of sticks, knives, shirts and other equipment to sell to students on a daily basis. I was thinking of trading for a Honda Element or other small SUV that got decent gas milage but provided the space I need. It would also be a good vehicle for putting school graphics on. It also be cool to have the option to sleep in it when going to Martial Arts seminars. Its a bit strange looking, but the utilty and funtionality is great. What do you think?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Andy


Don't have a drivers liscense yet lol.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 26, 2004)

I have an '03 Cavalier
'98 Windstar
'98 Montana


----------



## Andi (Jun 27, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I have an '03 Cavalier


Who makes the Cavalier? It's just that Vauxhall (GM's key brand in the UK) did a Cavalier ages ago- curious if there's a link.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 27, 2004)

The cavalier is a general motors vehicle. As far as a link between the 2 I personally don't know. I have never heard of the other car in which you spoke of.


----------



## PeachMonkey (Jun 27, 2004)

2001 Honda Prelude SH
 2000 Honda Accord LE
 1985 Toyota MR2 NA
 1984 Saab 900 Turbo

 I love cars.  Vroom.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jun 27, 2004)

PeachMonkey, I had no idea you were a car collector!  :boing2: 

The Saab must be fun on the highway.


----------



## Chronuss (Jun 27, 2004)

I have an '88 four-cylinder rice burner, or more commonly known as an Accord...there's a thread around here somewhere where a few of my...associates...decided to wrap it in tin foil...oy.  it was suggested to me that I should've driven it as is...least I woulda known that the cop wasn't pulling me over for speeding...radar wouldn't have picked it up.


----------



## PeachMonkey (Jun 27, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> PeachMonkey, I had no idea you were a car collector!


 Amateur at best, especially when you consider the condition of some of those cars 



			
				Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> The Saab must be fun on the highway.


 Well, the car has enough issues that you don't really get the true Saab-y goodness.  Still, I love that car... the turbocharger really makes it a joy, but the rest of its quirky Saab-ness is great, too.

 Remind me to tell you some funny stories about the Saab sometime.


----------



## Galvatron (Jun 29, 2004)

1992 Ford Mustang LX 5.0 Hatchback.


----------



## kenpo tiger (Jun 29, 2004)

Saabs rule.


----------



## kenpo tiger (Jun 29, 2004)

PeachMonkey said:
			
		

> Still, I love that car... the turbocharger really makes it a joy, but the rest of its quirky Saab-ness is great, too.
> 
> Remind me to tell you some funny stories about the Saab sometime.


Ooh - Saab stories.  

Seriously, is it your first Saab or are you a repeat offender like some of the rest of us?  KT


----------



## Digital Decay (Jun 29, 2004)

i drive a 1970 Karmann Ghia.  So far the fifth one that I've owned.


----------



## Neckbones (Jun 29, 2004)

2001 Arctic Cat ZRT 600
2001 HD Dyna WG
2002 Ford Ext. Cab PU
1994 Fuji 12-Speed Mountain Bike


----------



## Bammx2 (Jun 29, 2004)

HA! a 1982 yamaha maxim 650! great project bike and didn't cost me a dime but parts
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   runs like a champ....with a tail wind
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lookin at a triumph trike when I get back to the UK.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 29, 2004)

For you turbo or supercharge fans out there, you can check out the Pontiac SSEI from about 1993 through today which has a 3800 supercharger in it as well. You can also check out the Pontiac Gran Prix GT from about 2000 on with the same engine. If you are looking for a sleeper, check out the Buick Regals that also have the 3800 superchagers , nothing like keeping up with with the big boys from stop light to stop light, that pisses them off 

As to the Cavaliar, check out www.chevrolet.com and look for models such as the cavaliar or even the new comfort coming out soon.


----------



## Blindside (Jun 29, 2004)

1989 Toyota Ext-cab Pickup 4x4, it only has 187,000 miles, so I'm just breaking it in. 

Lamont


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 29, 2004)

I drive a 1999 Jeep grang Cherokee.  It is awsome for hauling stuff.


----------



## Galvatron (Jun 29, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> For you turbo or supercharge fans out there, you can check out the Pontiac SSEI from about 1993 through today which has a 3800 supercharger in it as well. You can also check out the Pontiac Gran Prix GT from about 2000 on with the same engine. If you are looking for a sleeper, check out the Buick Regals that also have the 3800 superchagers , nothing like keeping up with with the big boys from stop light to stop light, that pisses them off
> 
> As to the Cavaliar, check out www.chevrolet.com and look for models such as the cavaliar or even the new comfort coming out soon.



3800 Superchargers? No no no the Supercharger is an Eaton unit. The engine is the "3800 Series II" V6, which displaces 262 cubic inches/ 3.8 liters (or 3800 cc's)

The Grand Prix model which is equipped with said engine is the GTP trim level, not the GT model (the GT has the naturally aspirated version of the 3.8). They are peppy cars, but will NOT hang with the "big boys" in stock form. They can be made to haul some butt though with time and money.


----------



## PeachMonkey (Jun 29, 2004)

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> Seriously, is it your first Saab or are you a repeat offender like some of the rest of us?  KT


 The '84 is my first Saab, but I'll be back.  I really wanted a 9-3 Viggen, but I couldn't justify it.


----------



## PeachMonkey (Jun 29, 2004)

Digital Decay said:
			
		

> i drive a 1970 Karmann Ghia.  So far the fifth one that I've owned.


 I *love* Ghias.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 29, 2004)

Galvatron said:
			
		

> 3800 Superchargers? No no no the Supercharger is an Eaton unit. The engine is the "3800 Series II" V6, which displaces 262 cubic inches/ 3.8 liters (or 3800 cc's)
> 
> The Grand Prix model which is equipped with said engine is the GTP trim level, not the GT model (the GT has the naturally aspirated version of the 3.8). They are peppy cars, but will NOT hang with the "big boys" in stock form. They can be made to haul some butt though with time and money.




You are correct they are actually an Eaton product that GMPT puts out as an standard option. I did make a msitake on the trim level for the GTP. My apologies.

As to hanging with the big boys, I know I when I drive them, I could make them hang with any V8, Ford, Chrysler or GM, and even some of the Germans. Now hang with from stop light to stop light, or around 60 to 70 depending upon model you are up against. They do run out of steam as they have four gears and many of the others are manuals with 6 gears. My 3800 Series II NASP Firebird, and I piss off lots of 5.0 Mustangs, and upset lots of the Corvette guys as well, and some of the older muscle cars as well. Yes I have 5 gears to their 6, and yes I at 80 they are pulling away slowly, yet not fast enough for many of their minds to justify the price difference. I was playing with a 5.0 Stang and yes at 120 mph, when my car was runing out and his was still going, yet he had run out of room on the road. He slows down and holds up 8 fingers, I shake my head and hold up 6. His girl friend just laughs and he takes the next exit.

Back to Eaton, you can also check out the after market kits, that get that 3800 Series II making 275 to 285 HP wtih the stage one kit, or upwards of 315 HP, if you also not only change the pulley and the intake and the exhaust. Not bad for a little V6 . I also never said it would always beat the big boys, just hang long enough to make them ask questions.

Good info

 :asian:


----------



## Galvatron (Jun 30, 2004)

You have a Naturally aspirated V6 Firebird and you claim to hang with Corvettes and Mustang 5.0's?? I'm gonna hafta call "BS" on that one. Not unless you're going up against late 70's or early 80's models that were putting out a whopping 150-190HP.
You have a car that on a good day, running downhill with a strong tailwind will run mid 15's in the 1/4 mile.
:nuke:


----------



## kenpo tiger (Jun 30, 2004)

PeachMonkey said:
			
		

> The '84 is my first Saab, but I'll be back. I really wanted a 9-3 Viggen, but I couldn't justify it.


I hear you.  As it is, mine is quick enough to make my gums bleed when the turbocharger kicks in.  Love that!


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 1, 2004)

I drive a '04 Alaska Green VW Jetta :boing2:  which I just bought today (well bank bought and I pay off, but can't beat 0.9% finacing. artyon: )

Sunroof and power windows, Manual transmission, 2.0L 115 HP engine...not much but more than my last car....no supercharger for me  :ultracool .


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 1, 2004)

I drive...ahem...a Dodge Grand Caravan that is quite literally on its last legs.  With three kids, four martial arts bags, emergency kits, and landlording supplies, I require a larger rig than a sedan, though I could be quite happy with a hybrid.

 BTW - I strongly discourage anyone from owning a Chrysler product...strongly.  The radiator on the V6 engine in my hunk o' junk is smaller than the one in my hubby's Honda 4-banger Prelude and is designed such that a larger radiator can't be installed, so I'm stuck with an inferior product due to design flaw.

 Did I say you really shouldn't own one of these?  OH, ok...you really shouldn't own one of these.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Jul 1, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> I have an '88 four-cylinder rice burner, or more commonly known as an Accord...there's a thread around here somewhere where a few of my...associates...decided to wrap it in tin foil...oy.  it was suggested to me that I should've driven it as is...least I woulda known that the cop wasn't pulling me over for speeding...radar wouldn't have picked it up.



HA, i actually found the thread it went to...we had way to much fun on that...must think of new evil things to do to that car or the owner  :EG: 

let's see i drive anything i can get my hands on.  i mostly drive my dad's jeep wrangler, gas hog.  can't wait for my motor to be done so i can start driving my 64 1/2 mustang, not that bad of gas.  or if i'm lucky i get my dad's f250, and it is a diesel so it doesn't take case  :wink2:


----------



## Chronuss (Jul 1, 2004)

I've enough done to my car in the past few months, thank you very much.     :waah:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Jul 1, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> I've enough done to my car in the past few months, thank you very much.     :waah:




i was distracted early by work and didn't get to put the thread name on here of your poor car....hum got to love rice burners don't take much tin foil to wrap them http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12864


----------



## Seig (Jul 1, 2004)

Personally I think it needs a lift kit.....


----------



## Chronuss (Jul 4, 2004)

no...don't think that'll ever happen.   hehe.


----------



## ParrotheadTPA (Jul 6, 2004)

98 Ford F-150...considering getting a Volvo S-40.  Although Ford is putting the Escape out in a Hybrid this coming year.


----------

